# A fluff ball- just one



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I noticed he has red eyes...is that normal in a pied?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aly, he looks soooooooo cute. has he meet baby yet?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Aly, he looks soooooooo cute. has he meet baby yet?


Thanks. Yes, he's met Baby but Baby is a meanie. All she does is go in his cage, steal food, veggies, cuttlebone, shred his toys and hiss at him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I noticed he has red eyes...is that normal in a pied?


Sure is, pieds usually have plum coloured eyes. Not as red as a lutino, but still a reddish colour.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Sure is, pieds usually have plum coloured eyes. Not as red as a lutino, but still a reddish colour.


Thanks! I had no clue-


----------

